# I'm keeping my bus



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I decided to keep my bus in case we had to leave,I can get at least 200mi off a tank.Unless lots of traffic of course.Also it can be used to live in if need be.

Its a short bus 24ft.Has a 7.3 still runs and starts right up so far.I will bring it to tire shop to see whats leaking on wheels,he said he won't charge to see whats wrong with it,so I plan on letting him fix it if its not really expensive.

Some of you here have been so helpful and I sure appreciate it,but its too much for us to fix.I hurt my sleem last time we pulled a wheel off that sucker.I'm also affriad it will fall off the jacks on my son when he comes to visit and help.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Trying very hard to not type all the meerkat/shortbus jokes your post brought to mind. It being 430am and cant sleep im erring on the safe side.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Trying very hard to not type all the meerkat/shortbus jokes your post brought to mind. It being 430am and cant sleep im erring on the safe side.


I will step in .....Too many bad childhood memories Crack :sssh:.....LMAO :laugh:


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Trying very hard to not type all the meerkat/shortbus jokes your post brought to mind. It being 430am and cant sleep im erring on the safe side.


:laugh: ( :ignore: )


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Look into getting aluminum rims when put on a 40 foot bus they increase the MPG by .80 Not sure what your MPG is but on the 40 footer we were getting 4.2 MPG now getting 5.0.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I miss my bus.bastards made me scrap it because of some city ordinance.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

There is a church in my town that has a huge bus for sale. It is a flat front bus that looks 50' feet long. I drove by the other day and noticed the for sale sign and then started day dreaming about turning it into a camper / BOV. Then I realized that I would have no where to store it and came back to reality.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Even in a short buss you can have 2 - 55 gallon drums of fuel in or around the bus. That will get you a little further than one tank. Air the tires up higher than normal to provide less resistance and thus better mileage. Air down if you need traction or just for normal use. Just be careful on hot days. Drive 45-50 mph for the best mpg.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ever time I sell sumtin, I generally regrett it. Always costs more to replace it then the first one!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Love that new avatar bro!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> There is a church in my town that has a huge bus for sale. It is a flat front bus that looks 50' feet long. I drove by the other day and noticed the for sale sign and then started day dreaming about turning it into a camper / BOV. Then I realized that I would have no where to store it and came back to reality.


 The flat nose bus and vans are hard to work on.Hubby hates out van and its not totally flat nose,but its hard to get to ,like take off front end to change water pump,of course hes disabled so he can't reach far or twist.

Our bus is easy to work on engine,whole front end leans out,just walk right upo to motor.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I can understand that totally seems the list of things I can no longer accomplish gets a bit longer everyday. Somtimes I can find work arounds somtimes I just have to take it to someone else to do


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> There is a church in my town that has a huge bus for sale. It is a flat front bus that looks 50' feet long. I drove by the other day and noticed the for sale sign and then started day dreaming about turning it into a camper / BOV. Then I realized that I would have no where to store it and came back to reality.


www.skoolie.net
go to forum on sko...t to you.
[MEDIA=youtube]86E9d5PMCxA[/MEDIA]


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry,the one above did'nt work,try this one....


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

address is

www.skoolie.net

click to forum


----------

